# Magic Vs Lancia Delta HF Turbo Evo 2 DC



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Lancia Delta HF Turbo Evo 2 Dealer collection 175 of 180 made.

All Zaino products used.

Ill let the pics do the talking....










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thank you for looking.

Robbie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks nice Robbie, perfect plate for the car too, but stuff cleaning them wheels all the time.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Looks nice Robbie, perfect plate for the car too, but stuff cleaning them wheels all the time.


Yeah i know what you mean about the wheels :doublesho believe me i used a fair few cotton buds :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

lovely looking car with the perfect number plate!

excellent


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Classic Car there..... Bet it goes like stink too.

Great finish, how did the cracked leather turn out?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Classic Car there..... Bet it goes like stink too.
> 
> Great finish, how did the cracked leather turn out?
> 
> ...


The pic was to show the Recaro badge the interior only got the Zaino leather treatment no other repairs :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks cracking Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Robbie:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> The pic was to show the Recaro badge the interior only got the Zaino leather treatment no other repairs :thumb:


Ah Sorry,

Just thought you had reversed the aging process and thus was going to ask for a bath of the stuff!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, whats going on Robbie? I thought I do all of those LOL! I'm jealous, "Envy is a terrible thing" 
Yeah that style of wheels are a real PITA to clean. Nice rare car to get and you've done a top job.

Tim


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Wow, whats going on Robbie? I thought I do all of those LOL! I'm jealous, "Envy is a terrible thing"
> Yeah that style of wheels are a real PITA to clean. Nice rare car to get and you've done a top job.
> 
> Tim


Cheers mate and yes Envy is a terrible thing :lol:


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

My dream car....

Lovin' your work :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

f ing gorgeous car nice job....


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Stuff Robbie, Those Alloy's have to be one of the most intricate designs ever. They sure make the detailer work, that is for sure.

Brilliant result:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks fantastic, nice to see a metallic red too.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great car and top job mate!!!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Perfect spec and ultra mint. Lovely Detail Robbie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice car and detail and beutiful colour great job fella


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Now thats how a 'grale should look.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought i had seen this car before  clicky 

Still , stunning results on an iconic car :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

wedgie said:


> I thought i had seen this car before  clicky
> 
> Still , stunning results on an iconic car :thumb::thumb::thumb:


:thumb: Just thought i would bring it over to the studio :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> :thumb: Just thought i would bring it over to the studio :thumb:


No worries mate, i just thought no-way that needs done so soon,i was going to go off on one at the owner :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cracking work robbie! Lovely car and peeeerfect plate!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking work and finish and a classic :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome!:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

God i love this car!! :argie:

Looks absolutely stunning Robbie!! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JPC said:


> Cracking work robbie! Lovely car and peeeerfect plate!


I must admit when the car arrived i thought the owner had just stuck it over the original :lol: but it is the real plate :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Top work on this on Robbie :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking work Robbie:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing car and what a classic


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing car and good jod


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Why you nicked one of Detail Magic's write up's Robbie?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:lol:

Yesterdays news now but couldnt help chuckling.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I never saw the outcome? was it some joker or an actual identity thief or what?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I never saw the outcome? was it some joker or an actual identity thief or what?


i just was searching for the answer myself :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

big ben said:


> i just was searching for the answer myself :lol:


It was a prank played on Robbie by Deano for revenge for an earlier prank that robbie played!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> It was a prank played on Robbie by Deano for revenge for an earlier prank that robbie played!




Anti-climax


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A cracking motor looking it's best :thumb:


----------



## mighty chipster (Apr 13, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

I love this car!
Great job :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

stunning car! nice work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Many thanks. One of my all time favourites. Great work, lovely colour and apt plate. :thumb:

Well done on a top job.:argie:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Top job on an absolute iconic car :thumb:

Always fancied an Integrale and this is one of the nicest I have seen :argie:

I wonder what sort of money it is worth ?


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, the car looks really good. I love that color.

-Kody-


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ScoobyDan said:


> Top job on an absolute iconic car :thumb:
> 
> Always fancied an Integrale and this is one of the nicest I have seen :argie:
> 
> I wonder what sort of money it is worth ?


Appox £27k :thumb:


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks great, what happened to lancia, did they get bought out or join fiat? Sam


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

No market for them in the UK, they're still sold in eastern europe and italy iirc.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Bloody lovely, what a great looking motor helped by you usual care and attention to detail, great finish.


----------

